# Hook ups on Stellplatz



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We will be touring the Moselle & Bavaria in late August/September, mainly using Stellplatz.
I know these places are popular, so will a standard 25mt. cable be long enough or should I think about taking an extension?
Also, if there are only a few outlets would a splitter be useful & tolerated?
Forrester


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We visited that area a few years ago. We rarely needed hook up as we moved every day and had 220Ah batts, but we always and easily parked within 25 m of the station. We never saw a EHU being shared but then not many vans hooked up.

ATB


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Forrester said:


> ............. if there are only a few outlets would a splitter be useful & tolerated?


Please don't do that or you'll get a thick ear... :lol:

They are like slot machines, and you bung in euros to top up your own outlet.

Don't forget to dial the correct number when you put your cash in or you'll top up someone else's power. :wink:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Forrester said:
> 
> 
> > ............. if there are only a few outlets would a splitter be useful & tolerated?
> ...


Don't forget to check each number BEFORE you plug in. You may find that a previous user left the stellplatz without using all the electric they paid for


----------

